# 2022 Nissan Rogue



## Bibi 05 (Mar 22, 2020)

Nissan’s top-selling rogue sport gets a new style with a new front outlook, elongated headlights, new taillights, a VMotion grille and 19-inch wheel. The 2022 model offers an impressive list of standard features which include partly new additions and modifications of the older versions. 2022 Rogue Sport refinements is the new exterior design that offers a more technical feel. Helping provide a greater separation from its Nissan Rogue stable mate. The new front fascia features a new hood, Vmotion grille and bumper. The aggressive lighting treatment includes LED signature Daytime Running Lights.
On US market, Nissan’s operations include automotive styling, engineering, consumer and corporate financing, sales and marketing, distribution and manufacturing. The company is dedicated to improving the environment under the Nissan Green Program and has been recognized annually by the U.S.
sorce worldcarblog dot com


----------

